# Unterschied zwischen Patch und Crossoverkabel



## mitch_byu_kennen (13. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich bin noch ein totaler neuling im Netzwerkbereich! Könnte mir denn jemand genau den Unterschied zwischen einem Patch und einem Crossoverkabel erklären?
Ich weis das man ein Patchkabel brauch um ein Pc mit einem anderen Gerät (HUB, Switch usw.) zu verbinden und ein Crossoverkabel brauch man, wenn man von PC zu PC Verbinden will! Stimmt doch oder? Aber worin besteht der unterschied dieser Kabel?
Ich hab auch mal gehört, dass ein Crossoverkabel auch bei Switches gehen, welche eine Speziellen Port haben (glaube "uplink port" oder so), ist das richtig?   

mfg mitch



> Albert Einstein:
> Die Welt wird nicht bedroht von den Menschen, die böse sind, sondern von denen, die das Böse zulassen.


----------



## IAN (13. Mai 2005)

Ein Crosskabel sieht identisch aus (Stecker). Jedoch sind die internen Leitungen gekreuzt. Wenn du dir mal einen Stecker am Kabel genau ansiehst erkennt man die Leitungen in unterschiedlichen Farben (1.Blau, 2.Rot,....). Dann schau ma den anderen Stecker an.
IAN


----------



## Julian Maicher (13. Mai 2005)

Bei einem Crossover-Kabel sind die internen Leitungen gekreuzt, wie IAN schon richtig sagt.
Um es ganz einfach zu verdeutlichen:
Senden -> Empfangen
Empfangen -> Senden

Bei dem Patch-Kabel ist das nicht der Fall.
Senden -> Senden
Empfangen -> Empfangen

Somit kann man sich auch denken, warum ein Crossover-Kabel zwischen 2 PCs eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## mitch_byu_kennen (13. Mai 2005)

Ja das hab ich jetzt auch gesehen...   und es ist aber möglich 2 switches miteinander zu verbinden, mithilfe eines crosskabels oder?
kann mir jemand auch noch etwas über die "cat" bezeichnung erzählen? Das hat doch etwas mit der Qualität zu tun...aber wie weis ich was ich für ein "cat" brauche?
kannst du mir etwas über die Unterschieder zwischen switch's und hub's erzählen?

mfg mitch




> Albert Einstein:
> Falls Gott die Welt geschaffen hat, war seine Hauptsorge sicher nicht, sie so zu machen, dass wir sie verstehen können.


----------



## MCIglo (13. Mai 2005)

mitch_byu_kennen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch ein totaler neuling im Netzwerkbereich! Könnte mir denn jemand genau den Unterschied zwischen einem Patch und einem Crossoverkabel erklären?
> Ich weis das man ein Patchkabel brauch um ein Pc mit einem anderen Gerät (HUB, Switch usw.) zu verbinden und ein Crossoverkabel brauch man, wenn man von PC zu PC Verbinden will! Stimmt doch oder? Aber worin besteht der unterschied dieser Kabel?
> ...



Auch das mit dem Uplink stimmt. Wobei dieser Port eignetlich dafür gedacht ist, mehrere Switches zu verbinden. Das geht entweder über ein Patchkabel@Uplink auf normalen Port oder mit einem Crossover-Kabel@normaler Port auf normalen Port.
Theoretisch kannst du aber glaube ich auch einen PC mit Crossover-Kabel an den Uplink anschließen 
...usw

Kurz: Beim Uplink-Port ist genau das glecihe gemacht, wie beim Crossover-Kabel. Die Stänge für Senden und Empfangen wurden gekreuzt.


Edit:
Cat bezeichnet nicht unbedingt die Quallität eines Kabels.
Normalerweise reichen für den Heimanwender Cat5 (UTP) Kabel. Diese sind bis 1GBit ausglegt und nur als ganzes abgeschirmt.
Dann gibt es die etwas teureren Cat5e-Kabel, welche auch 10GBit vertragen. 
Cat6 (STP) sind nochmal extra abgeschirmt (jedes Adernpaar) und verträgt ebenfalls 10GBit.
Cat7 sind dann schon Glasfaserkabel, die sich wohl keiner von uns zu Hause verlegen wird...


----------



## mitch_byu_kennen (13. Mai 2005)

Ach so und was ist da mit "cat 4 oder cat 3" ? Gibt es so etwas überhaupt?
Wenn ja worin besteht da ein Unterschied?

mfg mitch



> Carsten Fuss:
> "Auswärts sind die Greuther stärker als in der Fremde."


----------



## zovax (13. Mai 2005)

Cat3 Kabel meistens nur für 10BaseT (10Mbit/Sek) Verbindungen verwendet.
Cat4 wird soweit ich weiß öfters in Token-Ring Topologien verwendet. Findet allerdings eher selten Anwendung. Meistens wird Cat5 bevorzugt. (20Mbit/Sek)
Cat5 findet man vozugweise bei FastEthernet (100Mbit/Sek)
Cat5e/Cat6 werden bei Gigabit-Verbindungen verwendet.
Cat7 sind für Spezialanwendungen gedacht.



> kannst du mir etwas über die Unterschieder zwischen switch's und hub's erzählen?


Die Benutzung von Hub's wird heute so gut wie möglich vermieden.
Hubs arbeiten auf Layer1 der OSI-Modells und leiten jeden Frame auf alle Ports weiter und verursachen somit leicht Traffic-Probleme. Alle Geräte die an einem Hub angeschlossen sind teilen sozusagen eine gemeinsame 'Leitung' (collision domain) und damit auch die Bandbreite. Hubs haben außerdem keine Filter-Mechanismen oder sonstiges..
Hubs unterstützen auch nur half-duplex.

Switches arbeiten auf Layer2 und jedes Segment ist seine eigene collision domain, das heißt, es kann die volle Bandbreite bei jedem Port genutzt werden. Switches leiten außerdem nicht alle Frames auf allen Ports weiter, sondern halten sich intern eine MAC-Adress Tabelle, an der sie erkennen können, an welchen Port der Frame gesendet werden soll. Außerdem können sie auch noch weitere Funktionen erfüllen (VLANs, Loops vermeiden, etc).

Man kann also getrost alle seine Hub's durch Switches ersetzen, wenn es vom Geld her möglich ist.


----------



## MCIglo (13. Mai 2005)

Das Geld ist heute auch kein Problem mehr. Ein Switch kostet nur noch 20€ mehr als ein Hub.

Bei Hubs gibts auch noch zwei Arten: Aktiv und Passiv.
aktive Hubs verstärken das Signal nochmals zusätzlich (Standart)
passive Hubs leiten das Signal nur weiter (nur noch sehr selten zu finden)


----------



## zovax (13. Mai 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Geld ist heute auch kein Problem mehr. Ein Switch kostet nur noch 20€ mehr als ein Hub.



Stimmt schon. Hatte mich allerdings eher auf den Fall bezogen, dass schon ein Netzwerk mit Hubs vorhanden ist. Je nach Anzahl kann eine Umstellung dann doch schon ganz schön ins Geld gehen


----------

